# Paph Daisy Barclay



## thelink (Jun 16, 2011)

Paph Daisy Barclay (rothschildianum x godefroyae fma leucochilum)


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 16, 2011)

Extremely nice!!!! Great shape and fine color!!! What is the size of the fully open bloom? Is there a bud on each spike? Jean


----------



## jtrmd (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice one!!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jun 16, 2011)

That is nice. I thought that cross was almost impossible to bloom, yet yours seems to be blooming on a small plant.


----------



## jtrmd (Jun 16, 2011)

Bob in Albany said:


> That is nice. I thought that cross was almost impossible to bloom, yet yours seems to be blooming on a small plant.



I have heard the opposite about this cross,but always hear how Rolfei was impossible to bloom.


----------



## nikv (Jun 16, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## raymond (Jun 16, 2011)

wow very nice


----------



## Shiva (Jun 16, 2011)

Very beautiful. I have a big Rolfei and it's the first time I hear that it can bloom. No wonder it's done nothing but grow in the last ten years. oke:


----------



## mjehughes (Jun 16, 2011)

NICE!! ANother I need to add to my list - but what is the secret
to getting them to bloom?, temps?, water, threats?


----------



## jjkOC (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice, I really like the striations on the petals and dorsal!


----------



## Shiva (Jun 16, 2011)

mjehughes said:


> NICE!! ANother I need to add to my list - but what is the secret
> to getting them to bloom?, temps?, water, threats?



Sometimes, you only need to give it to someone and then it blooms...:sob:


----------



## barry (Jun 16, 2011)

jjkOC said:


> Very nice, I really like the striations on the petals and dorsal!



Me too! This is one of my favourite. Unluckly you are too far from me.


----------



## Ayreon (Jun 16, 2011)

Fantastic and very similar to my God's Lady (godefroyae x Lady Isabel)


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful.... Don, can you post the others from this batch for comparison?


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 16, 2011)

Super nice outcome. A cross that has been a round for a long time but rarely available to buy.


----------



## carrilloenglish (Jun 16, 2011)

A definite keeper.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 16, 2011)

Cool blooms -- now I know why I have one. Maybe some day it will bloom...


----------



## thelink (Jun 16, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> Beautiful.... Don, can you post the others from this batch for comparison?



I only have a few pixs with me now, just not very good quality.. Attached whatever I have now in my Mac.. flower in last pix only started to bloom 2 days ago (still trying to open up).. enjoy!

D


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful blooms! I like the brachy x roth hybrids.


----------



## Justin (Jun 16, 2011)

Wow!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 16, 2011)

One of my favorites of that type. THanx for sharing.


----------



## emydura (Jun 16, 2011)

Just wonderful.

David


----------



## fibre (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you for the pics! Very beautifull flowers!


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 17, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 18, 2011)

Great colors! thanks for the family photos!


----------



## Brian Monk (Jun 19, 2011)

Very nice DB!


----------

